# I got a Veto OT-LC



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

For free. :thumbsup:

I gotta say though.... I don't know man.

The construction is awesome. The thick rubber bottom is great. Feels sturdy. Great handle. Solid, easy to carry. All that is great.

As a carpenter though, this thing is virtually useless. I don't know if this model was specifically built for an electrician or not, but it holds pliers and screwdrivers wonderfully, as well as 12V drills. The pockets are all wrong for most carpentry tools though.

So wait, why am I making this thread?

1. If you're a carpenter thinking of dropping $100+ on a Veto OT-LC, I would urge you to consider an XL instead. 

2. If you are a carpenter that uses an OT-LC and loves it, please photograph your setup so I can figure out what I'm doing wrong.

3. If you're an electrician in NJ that bought an XL and wish you had bought an OT-LC, get at me and we'll make this happen.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Easy Gibson said:


> For free. :thumbsup: I gotta say though.... I don't know man. The construction is awesome. The thick rubber bottom is great. Feels sturdy. Great handle. Solid, easy to carry. All that is great. As a carpenter though, this thing is virtually useless. I don't know if this model was specifically built for an electrician or not, but it holds pliers and screwdrivers wonderfully, as well as 12V drills. The pockets are all wrong for most carpentry tools though. So wait, why am I making this thread? 1. If you're a carpenter thinking of dropping $100+ on a Veto OT-LC, I would urge you to consider an XL instead. 2. If you are a carpenter that uses an OT-LC and loves it, please photograph your setup so I can figure out what I'm doing wrong. 3. If you're an electrician in NJ that bought an XL and wish you had bought an OT-LC, get at me and we'll make this happen.


Now you have me looking up these whatever they are.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Got any pics?

Im still tempted to buy an Oxy Dr. Wood. It seems like a dumb azz thing to drop 5 bills on, and screams "STEAL ME", but I am still tempted. Love my Oxy nail bags.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I have the XL with the zip up sides. One side of it is dedicated to siding tools, snips, nail sets, punches, etc. The other side holds screwdrivers and assorted pliers. It's not perfect, but it's the best bag I've had so far.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Got any pics? Im still tempted to buy an Oxy Dr. Wood. It seems like a dumb azz thing to drop 5 bills on, and screams "STEAL ME", but I am still tempted. Love my Oxy nail bags.


I keep eyeing that bag too. It's a nice setup. Go a head a buy it John, and give us a review. :thumbsup:


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Jaws, get the 5588, it is awesome and holds all the hand tools I need.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I compared thia vs the ox stronghold for a long time. It holds more and costs a fifth as much. I have all clc bags anyway...if there were more oxy bags I would go that route but their selection is limited.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Heres my old clc mainbag. Lasted seven years. It wasnt dead I just wanted something new.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Metro M & L said:


> Heres my old clc mainbag. Lasted seven years. It wasnt dead I just wanted something new.


No, but it was definitely wounded


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

I have the veto xxl-f and its an inch too short for files and combination squares, real disadvantage if you want my opinion.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

With a wooden divider thing I made and klein zipper bags the medium dewalt tough box is pretty sweet for me.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I think I have the XL


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

Easy Gibson said:


> For free. :thumbsup:
> 
> I gotta say though.... I don't know man.
> 
> ...


I have 3 of OT XL, they suck. Free is a good price tough.


----------



## Moze (Oct 19, 2013)

Easy Gibson said:


> For free. :thumbsup:
> 
> I gotta say though.... I don't know man.
> 
> ...


I would think the OT-XXL or the XXL-F would be better suited for carpentry.



Metro M & L said:


> I compared thia vs the ox stronghold for a long time. It holds more and costs a fifth as much. I have all clc bags anyway...if there were more oxy bags I would go that route but their selection is limited.
> 
> View attachment 103586


That looks nice...it actually has usable storage pockets. I love these bags that have "pockets" that you can only fit a flat ruler in.



KennMacMoragh said:


> I think I have the XL


Mine is the XL (pics below). Yours is the OT-XXL.



Shellbuilder said:


> I have 3 of OT XL, they suck. Free is a good price tough.


You should put one in the Classifieds section. Somebody in TX might be interested. 



This is my XL. Love it:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i have the veto- L.. a few pockets have been cut out in order to fit some larger items but other than that its going strong after 6 years. it carries my interior trim hand tools


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

So why is a bag better than a bucket? Other than
It costs more and it's fun to buy new tools? 
Somebody mentioned easier on your back but how? Does the layout just work better? Nicer pockets?


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

jhark123 said:


> Jaws, get the 5588, it is awesome and holds all the hand tools I need.


Ohhhh that's awesome. 

Any pics of your setup?


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

KennMacMoragh said:


> I think I have the XL


If its every convenient you should pull the gear out of there. Theres a lot of stuff in there (looks like mine) and i like seeing what others carry. 

maybe I'll do mine right now, i need to re organize anyway.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

My xl is 5 years old, good as new. Only problem is I am just too damn lazy to always put the tools back. I am going to try a sys tool box and the sys mft top one.


----------



## Moze (Oct 19, 2013)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> So why is a bag better than a bucket? Other than
> It costs more and it's fun to buy new tools?
> Somebody mentioned easier on your back but how? Does the layout just work better? Nicer pockets?


Mine just sits in my truck, I don't take it out. I just grab the various tools I need and throw them into a bag with tools from other parts of my truck. The bag stores nicely in my truck and every tool is easy and fast to find. I primarily purchased it for it's organizational benefits.


----------

